# golden retriever breeder



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Of the ones you listed- I know these to generally always have clearances and be involved in the breed in some way (but you still need to check always on OFA or ask here about a particular sire and dam) :
Seasons
Sunkyst
Passion for Gold
Camelot 
Powderhorn
Tanglewood

I would personally skip all the rest and get sire/dam registered names for any litters upcoming from these 6. 
I personally know all of these gals, and know them to be ethical in their breeding choices... but do check.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My neighbors have a boy from Sunkyst, good looking boy, he's 7 or 8 now. 

They contacted the Tarheel Golden Retriever Club in Raleigh for a breeder referral. They talked to several, one of the Breeders referred them to Sunkyst and they got him shortly after.


----------



## rahil.ali (Jan 30, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> Of the ones you listed- I know these to generally always have clearances and be involved in the breed in some way (but you still need to check always on OFA or ask here about a particular sire and dam) :
> Seasons
> Sunkyst
> Passion for Gold
> ...


 

Thanks prism, looking at the other post I kinda expected that you will respond quick. in you opinion, 2k is a fair price ?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think it is a very fair price for a puppy from a well bred and fully clearanced litter.


----------



## rahil.ali (Jan 30, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> I think it is a very fair price for a puppy from a well bred and fully clearanced litter.


even though it will sound stupid , ill still ask. By fully clearance it mean, hip, eye, elbow and heart?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yes- both sire and dam should have these core 4 clearances. 
Unless you see that one of the breeding pair has carrier or affected status for ICT or PRA/prcd then you would want to be certain they did the DNA test on the mate and they are clear.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

You definitely need to check clearances even on those recommended. Seasons is currently advertising a litter from an underaged bitch.

And you will also want to be comfortable on how the breeders' dogs are cared for, are they one of many kenneled a majority of their life? Do they ever cycle through the house? Where will the pups be whelped? Socialized?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

rahil.merchant said:


> even though it will sound stupid , ill still ask. By fully clearance it mean, hip, eye, elbow and heart?



It is NOT stupid to ask a question about this. It can be very confusing unless you are very educated about it. I have been looking at clearances for several years (just as a pet owner, I love learning) and I still have to double check things and ask for assistance from more experienced people. I do hope that if you haven't done so, that you will spend some time on the Golden Retriever club website and read over the information that is posted there on health issues and also on recommended clearances. 

https://www.grca.org/about-grca/grca-code-of-ethics/

https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/health-research/

The more informed you are, the less likely you are to be taken advantage of by a less than ethical breeder. It will also be easier for you to recognize 'red flags' on your own. It's worth the effort. Keep asking questions.


----------



## rahil.ali (Jan 30, 2018)

update: I messaged seasons and its weird that a reputable breeder like that is telling me that she doesn't know which pup in current litter is spoken for. she is not even telling me when is next litter expected or when she will start taking deposits. Tangle wood are way out of my initially expected price range , they are giving pups for 2800. does someone know Mohons AKC golden and Golden oaks akc golden? .Mohons doesn't even do ofa checks he told me straight up and go0lden oaks are in process of getting ofa results and they sell puppies with full AKC registrations and both price range is 950. confusing part is even these have waiting list and prices are half of what others are selling for. both of these are breeding since 20 years and people are getting from them so id think they must be doing something right. 
Guy, I am so confused, if I get a pup and ;later on it develops something ofcourse I wont give up on my pal but I will have to live looking my pal in pain .


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

rahil.merchant said:


> update: I messaged seasons and its weird that a reputable breeder like that is telling me that she doesn't know which pup in current litter is spoken for. she is not even telling me when is next litter expected or when she will start taking deposits. Tangle wood are way out of my initially expected price range , they are giving pups for 2800. does someone know Mohons AKC golden and Golden oaks akc golden? .Mohons doesn't even do ofa checks he told me straight up and go0lden oaks are in process of getting ofa results and they sell puppies with full AKC registrations and both price range is 950. confusing part is even these have waiting list and prices are half of what others are selling for. both of these are breeding since 20 years and people are getting from them so id think they must be doing something right.
> Guy, I am so confused, if I get a pup and ;later on it develops something ofcourse I wont give up on my pal but I will have to live looking my pal in pain .


Many times the decisions where the puppies are going are not made until they are 8 weeks old, sometimes older. There is no way to know when a next litter is expected, she may have an idea of when she will breed, but that does not mean a litter is guaranteed. Could even be a year or two in the future. My co-breeder does not take deposits or makes waiting lists. This way both the buyer and the breeder can back out at anytime.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Just because someone does something for a long time does not mean they are doing well. 

You have to decide what is important to you. I will attach some health information below. 

I would not let what others are doing as far as the list impact your decision. Most puppy buyers are knowledgeable about the health Certifications breeding dogs should have and to some a low price might be their top decision factor. 

As far as not know which puppy. I don’t think that is odd at all. When I breed a litter, I am doing so first and foremost to hopefully get a new competition partner. I have to wait until the puppies at 8 weeks old for a structural evaluation that is a large component of my choice. So, I don’t know which puppies are available for my families until 8 weeks. 

Also, not knowing when the next litter will be tells me this breeder is likely not a puppy production style breeder. They likely only breed when they want a puppy or they have to balance life like their real job and family life against having a litter. 

Take a look at this information, j hope it helps.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Puppies who come from parents who are not clearanced should be considerably cheaper. Full registration is for breeding /showing animals (which is for breeding animals- conformation is set up for that). Tanglewood is mostly English oriented. They sell for more- dk why- since most of them have very little spent on them in terms of competition... that said, if I were in the market for an english type, I would look at that program. Mohon and Golden Oaks- if they do not do clearances, they should be far cheaper. But you should get insurance. Breeding 20 years without doing things the best practices way translates to not breeding well. That's just what it is. In the process of getting OFAs- it's not that hard or time consuming. Make an appointment, take the dogs in. Easy. So I couldn't see that as an excuse for not having them-


----------



## rahil.ali (Jan 30, 2018)

thanks guys I really appreciate all your help here. here is my final list unless I decide to get one from AKC website which I will definitely take your opinions. On AKC website , usually they mention that pup will come will bill of sale,and they mention dam and sire ofa numbers, is that safest to get from ? 
my final list as of today 


seasons gold  Sunkyst golden Powderhorn Goldens Tanglewood Goldens Passion for Gold  Camelot House


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So, if Seasons is selling puppies from an underaged dam, I would take them off the list- that's according to an earlier post, I have not gone and looked. The rest I think you are fine with, as long as you get a puppy you can verify clearances on.
To do that, you need the registered names of sire and dam.

Then go to OFA- input them, and see what pops up.

Any contract would of course have sire and dam name and number on it when you pick up puppy. I imagine you would also be given limited registration, though many breeders now do the online, collecting the fee from you, or collect from you a check for AKC and mail them all in together. That's normal. Personally, I don't put OFA numbers on my own contracts- I do however give everyone a print out of the OFA pages on each parent.


----------



## rahil.ali (Jan 30, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> So, if Seasons is selling puppies from an underaged dam, I would take them off the list- that's according to an earlier post, I have not gone and looked. The rest I think you are fine with, as long as you get a puppy you can verify clearances on.
> To do that, you need the registered names of sire and dam.
> 
> Then go to OFA- input them, and see what pops up.
> ...




question, even if they give me name of dam and sire to check ofa, how would I know that's pup is coming from the same dam and sire?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You would trust them. These aren't breeders who have enough dogs to pull off a switch, nor do I imagine they ever would... ya gotta have some trust. You probably would never meet the sire- he will almost always live w the stud dog owner, who might live across the country. The breeder will have paid the stud dog owner for his semen. You will probably be able to meet the mama, though.


----------



## rahil.ali (Jan 30, 2018)

guys, would you say is the safes to go through AKC website and buy from breeders listed on their marketplace ? 
I took season of my list , sunkyst is not responding, powderhorn wont have any thing until nov 2018. that leaves me with tanglewood and Camelot and passion for gold( will call them today). I feel I am running out of options here.


----------



## rahil.ali (Jan 30, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> You would trust them. These aren't breeders who have enough dogs to pull off a switch, nor do I imagine they ever would... ya gotta have some trust. You probably would never meet the sire- he will almost always live w the stud dog owner, who might live across the country. The breeder will have paid the stud dog owner for his semen. You will probably be able to meet the mama, though.




ill just drive to FL and get one from you  :wink2:


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

rahil.merchant said:


> ill just drive to FL and get one from you  :wink2:


That would be an excellent choice! :grin2:


----------



## rahil.ali (Jan 30, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> You would trust them. These aren't breeders who have enough dogs to pull off a switch, nor do I imagine they ever would... ya gotta have some trust. You probably would never meet the sire- he will almost always live w the stud dog owner, who might live across the country. The breeder will have paid the stud dog owner for his semen. You will probably be able to meet the mama, though.



Prism, can you email me or write here, your website and you can reach out to me via phone or email if you have something coming up 
ph 773-807-9790 email [email protected]


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

rahil.merchant said:


> Prism, can you email me or write here, your website and you can reach out to me via phone or email if you have something coming up
> ph 773-807-9790 email [email protected]




You might just want to send this information in a PM or track down an email first. After a few hours you won't be able to edit your contact information out.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Feb 1, 2018)

You've already taken seasons off the list, but for anyone in the area that hasn't there are several threads on this forum about them. The threads are quite old, but they can be found through the search. They all echo similar concerns about the breeder. Mostly people were worried that they have too many litters at any given time and they're trying to give puppies at 6-8 weeks instead of 8-10 weeks. That being said those threads were full of people who had adopted from seasons with good results, so make of it what you will. Make some popcorn before seeking out those threads, they're a hoot.

I'm also in NC looking for a breeder. I've heard nothing but amazing things about Tanglewood, and I think Joanne (the breeder) is a member on the forum (she hasn't been active since '13, but there are also older threads about her and they're all glowing reviews). They would be #1 on my list but ideally I'd like to find an american/darker retriever instead of the english/creme that she breeds. I would love to find a Tanglewood that breeds American goldens, so please alert me to any you've found. I'm glad I found this thread because I couldn't find any prices on her website. 

On a side note, am I the only one that thinks the breeders websites are terrible? I understand that breeding is a hobby for most and they typically don't turn a profit, much less make enough to justify a web designer. However this day in age it's so easy to make a good website through squarespace or another service. Too many times I've looked up a breeder only to find nothing of value, or a difficult to navigate website. Maybe I'm an antisocial millennial who's ruining America, but I like to be able to go to a website and get all the information I need and call only when I'm very serious and/or looking for very specific information.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

YOu might want to expand your search to a larger area if you're having trouble finding a litter planned. Driving to Tennessee, Virginia or Georgia or Florida might be a good way to find a good breeder with a litter planned. Atlanta Golden Retriever Club or MidFlorida GRC could be helpful. You can also do a search here on the forum for previous threads on the subject. It is worth traveling for the right breeder. Don't give up or get impatient, you will be living with this dog for over 10 years and you want to make sure you get the best odds possible for a healthy and happy dog. Like most things in life, you will get out what you put into it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

PM sent re: Georgia breeders.


----------



## rahil.ali (Jan 30, 2018)

GA is actually not too far and I can go there. I have got your emailed them lets see what I get b ack. please feel free to let me know of any other planned litter you know of.


----------



## rahil.ali (Jan 30, 2018)

anyone aware of Falkinburg's Golden Grace ? they are located in TN. seems good with all doc and ofa. but to be honest yesterday I was at AKC website and on their market place . people have given sire and dams name with SR# . when I enter that number in OFA search nothing comes back. 8/10 came back no result only 2 came back with results. anways . please let me know if you know this breeder.


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

rahil.merchant said:


> anyone aware of Falkinburg's Golden Grace ? they are located in TN. seems good with all doc and ofa. but to be honest yesterday I was at AKC website and on their market place . people have given sire and dams name with SR# . when I enter that number in OFA search nothing comes back. 8/10 came back no result only 2 came back with results. anways . please let me know if you know this breeder.


I do not know if anyone has told you this yet, but the AKC marketplace is generally not the place to look if you want an ethical breeder who follows the GRCA code of ethics.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

SnakeDoc said:


> On a side note, am I the only one that thinks the breeders websites are terrible? I understand that breeding is a hobby for most and they typically don't turn a profit, much less make enough to justify a web designer. However this day in age it's so easy to make a good website through squarespace or another service. Too many times I've looked up a breeder only to find nothing of value, or a difficult to navigate website. Maybe I'm an antisocial millennial who's ruining America, but I like to be able to go to a website and get all the information I need and call only when I'm very serious and/or looking for very specific information.


Unfortunately many good breeders do not even have websites. Not needed, their puppies find homes through word of mouth. Again, it is not a business for most. I have had two co-owned litters, I have no website - yet. I have looked into putting one together a couple times, but right now all my extra money goes into the clearances and showing of my dogs. There are a lot of nickels and dimes that add up in the cost of showing a dog.

The best way to get to know the breeders is to join your local golden retriever club and if there are any dog shows your way, stop in and watch the ring, meet the people around you watching the goldens, and talk to the handlers/owners if they do not appear too busy. I know I love talking to the spectators.


----------



## tuxking (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello New to the forum. I am talking to a breeder in Alabama. Whites and goldens. Her name is kelly and she has been very upfront with all my questions. I am waitng for the link to the certifications as her link was not working on her site. She seems to like FB better. Once I get the sire.dam registration names where can I go to check them out to make sure everything is legit. I saw you seemed to be very knowledgeable and I am liking all the information this site has to offer. My aunt had a few goldens but all of them died very early and this is the reason I am trying to be very cautious when purchasing a golden. Any help or links you can provide would be very nice. 

Thank you

Jeff


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

tuxking said:


> Hello New to the forum. I am talking to a breeder in Alabama. Whites and goldens. Her name is kelly and she has been very upfront with all my questions. I am waitng for the link to the certifications as her link was not working on her site. She seems to like FB better. Once I get the sire.dam registration names where can I go to check them out to make sure everything is legit. I saw you seemed to be very knowledgeable and I am liking all the information this site has to offer. My aunt had a few goldens but all of them died very early and this is the reason I am trying to be very cautious when purchasing a golden. Any help or links you can provide would be very nice.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Jeff


Hi Jeff - if she provides their registered names, post them here and the folks here can look them up for you. 

Looks like the breeder is White Sand Goldens. She doesn't do OFA on hips and elbows and lists some UK certification, which is odd to me, since she's in the US.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

tuxking said:


> Hello New to the forum. I am talking to a breeder in Alabama. Whites and goldens. Her name is kelly and she has been very upfront with all my questions. I am waitng for the link to the certifications as her link was not working on her site. She seems to like FB better. Once I get the sire.dam registration names where can I go to check them out to make sure everything is legit. I saw you seemed to be very knowledgeable and I am liking all the information this site has to offer. My aunt had a few goldens but all of them died very early and this is the reason I am trying to be very cautious when purchasing a golden. Any help or links you can provide would be very nice.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Jeff


I think that is White Sand Goldens... Here is one of her girls' pedigree:Pedigree: Feli Fey First Love and it appears heart by cardiologist and eyes within last 12 months are lacking.
Another:Pedigree: I'M Terra Antyda Nathalie same thing- only this one has BVA and no cert# for those (hips and elbows) not that the cert # makes it verifiable, it doesn't.. I just wish breeders who use offshore clearances would list them on OFA- because when they also do not send in heart or eyes, it appears they have no clearances- writing 'clear' on k9data doesn't hold much water to me. AND it is not Code of Ethics good- listing clearances is a piece of that, in a place where the lay person can verify on their own what is being told to them. 
This one has an eye listed- but it is out of date... https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1851242


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

BVA is more complicated IMO. Here's a comparison chart from the BVA website. They grade each hip individually, so one a score of 8:3 means one hip is dysplastic and the other is not. 

https://www.bva.co.uk/uploadedFiles/Content/Canine_Health_Schemes/chs-comparison-of-hd-schemes.pdf


----------



## tuxking (Nov 21, 2017)

Thank you. I am so glad I found this forum. The two numbers I have found on the dogs on her site are AKC SR84038802 for the Dame Charo and the Sire is AKC SR91872612 Balboa. It looks like here she has OFA clearances. I want to know if its normal for me to call and ask her to send me the current clearances on her dogs. I know its a hobby for most but why are most breeder sites so klunky to use. Ugggh. So far it looks like most of the information is there. I think on the girl she got her from Europe which is why she has the BVA clearance. I do not mind those types of clearances as long as they are in a data base I can verify, but I want to verify! As one of the first breeders I looked into sent me records which were totally bogus. I reported them and moved on. All I want is a healthy light cream English golden and as close to white as possible. I would much rather go through a club but since the colors can vary from litter to litter it seems very difficult. I really want to get one "white" golden and then in a couple years a "cinnamon red" Golden. If you can point me to anyone that can help me locate a white golden that is not from a puppy mill I would be very grateful. 

Jeff


----------

